# anyone in the capital district upstate ny area looking for a free lunch??



## RonWin (Nov 17, 2011)

Looking for someone in the area of albany clifton park or saratoga. Want to get an idea of pricing and contractual agreement details for resi plowing. Anyone in the area looking for a free lunch?


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Grandview will have to pass, he's only commercial!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

leigh;1649125 said:


> Grandview will have to pass, he's only commercial!


I still have a few tricks for driveways,


----------

